# Solo comb v pulling mane for horse that doesn't like it



## IsabelleJ (4 January 2008)

Sidney is VERY hairy at the moment - waiting for a clip, and hasn't had his mane done in a while. He hates having it pulled, and needs twitching, so I was wondering what sort of result people had had with thinning combs/Solo comb. I'd much prefer to use that if it does an acceptable job, I've always thought that mane pulling must be horrifically painful. Is a comb relatively easy to use? Bearing in mind that I've never used one before.

Isabelle


----------



## Bossanova (4 January 2008)

I solocomb Moons and it looks fine (plus it probably saves my life!)
Backcomb the hair as you would normally but then just cut at the roots instead of pull out


----------



## Eaglestone (4 January 2008)

I have always used the back of a clipper blade to 'shorten' my old Cobs mane, as he will not tolerate having it pulled.  (To be more specific it's the smaller blade of the Lister Clippers!) You get the 'pulled' look and it does thin it out a little.  I have always been pleased with the result and he is happy with this  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps?
If you look at the second picture in my signature that is the result ..... but you may not like it


----------



## saskia295 (4 January 2008)

I use a solo comb on my horse's mane and it works well, however, it's still very thick! And when plaited, sometimes you can get a few stray, sticky-up hairs!


----------



## no_no_nanette (4 January 2008)

We have a chap who is an angel in every other way but who HATES having his mane pulled, and over the years have discovered best method with a very thick mane is to thin first with a razor comb, and then go over with Solo comb.  This seems to work very well, and stops the mane just looking short but bushy!!


----------



## Gorgeous George (4 January 2008)

I use a solo comb and get a good result, so long as you backcomb as usual and then cut really close to the roots it seems to do a good job.


----------



## atot (4 January 2008)

Solo combs are great. Sometimes they can give that very scissored SJer look, but if you do it properly (i.e. not like me) it looks natural but smart. Also, they barely seem to feel it.


----------



## CSYMolly (4 January 2008)

Solo combs don't thin the mane which is a pain as my horse has such a thick mane up the top but no way will she let me pull it so I just do the best I can and it looks fine, just do a tiny bit at a time to prevent the cut look.  Some people just don't like the look but its easier than a full on battle with a mane comb!


----------



## vicm2509 (4 January 2008)

I have found it is not the best thing to use if you plait regularly, which I do. As you can only get so close to the root it leaves the very base quite thick and spikey underneath. If you dont plait then go for it, but make sure you chop it at the roots and not the ends.

I do pull barons, but if I just want a quick tidy I will cut it, then do the ends with a stanley blade. But I do need to pull his every few months or it ends up too think to plait.

To thin it you can also comb it over to the opposite side than it usually lies then use one of those rake things. I have done a few on the yard like that, I will cut it then rake it. The end job makes it look like its been pulled.

ETS: Pulling does not hurt if you do it properly, my horse falls asleep! The best time to do it is after exercise when the horse is warm.


----------



## Alimac19 (4 January 2008)

I use a razor comb on my horse. His main isn't thick but it does produce a great natural look (several people have commented on how neat his mane is).  The major plus side is that Wlad actually enjoys it!!  Strangly enough he stands stock still and actually puts his head down and to one side to allow me to do it.  He is a bit soft like that, loves attention and being scratched.


----------



## neigh (4 January 2008)

I use one of the Smart Tails, mane and tail thinner, rake thingy. You just comb the mane over to the wrong side, then comb the rake through and it actually thins the hair loads! Great for thick manes.


----------



## pinkcatkin (4 January 2008)

I use an Oster raking device which is brilliant. Used to use Solo Comb but they make me cross (I probably keep them in my grooming kit and don't clean them, etc so they go on go-slow).  I comb Rose's mane over to the wrong side and then thin from the top so that you are actually taking the hair from the underside when mane is in correct position.  I then use the Solo Comb to shorten the remaining mane.

It gives a really good result, and is brilliant on tales too, espeically those that are huge, ike the Forth Bridge.


----------



## amandathepanda (4 January 2008)

I use a solo comb just to shorten the mane and then use a tail rake to thin it - it takes times to do (I usually keep raking over a week to make sure it looks natural) but I do get a good result that way and a mane that plaits well.  This is on a head shy horse that was previously hogged so his mane is a nightmare.


----------



## MagicMelon (4 January 2008)

I can't remember when I last pulled a mane! With my TB x who has to have it short for BE plaiting, I use a solo comb everytime. I also use one of those Smart Tails thinning comb things which work very well.


----------



## IsabelleJ (4 January 2008)

Hmm, I think a combination of a rake and solo comb sounds like it will do the job. Has anyone else had problems with plaiting after using something like this? I will hopefully be going out to lots of dressage competitions so will plait a lot!

Isabelle


----------

